# Can see his chest bone



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

All my tiels seem to have different body sizes. Like my female pearl is the biggest. Shes a big girl. My baby lutino is normal i guess. My cinnamon is very slim, im not quite sure how to explain. But he seems smaller and skinnyer. Then my oldest tiel... Hes a good size but i can see and feel his chest bone. I got him like that so im not sure if it has to do with the diet he had or if he is just like that. 

How can i get them to get "fatter"?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

here's a great sticky on how to identify if your bird is actually underweight or normal 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680&highlight=keelbone
every bird has a different body size, just like humans. 
make sure your cockatiel has a healthy diet, with plenty of seeds, alongside pellets and vegetables and their weight should be fine, unless they're sickening.


----------

